
Træfɪk-modern HTTP reverse proxy and load balancer made to deploy microservices - hitz
https://github.com/containous/traefik/blob/master/README.md
======
dozzie
What's "modern" in this?

Also, "no dependency hell, single binary made with go", but 54 different
modules imported. ROTFL.

